# Notebook Garantieerweiterung sinnvoll?



## Joel-92 (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo, leider haben viele Notebooks nurnoch ein Jahr Garantie. Ich finde das etwas wenig. 
Habt ihr Erfahrungen, wie lange Notebooks halten? Mein jetziges Lenovo IdeaPad hatte damals auch nur ein Jahr Garantie und ist nun schon 5,5 Jahre alt.
Nun soll ein neues Notebook her. Ich habe da eines von Fujitsu im Auge für 600€. Bei Notebooksbilliger.de gäbe es eine Garantieerweiterung für 2 Jahre für knapp 40 €. 
Lohnt sich das? Im Falles eines Defekts des Arbeitsspeichers oder der SSD würden sich 40 Euro kaum lohnen. Aber was wenn das Mainboard oder der Monitor kaputt gehen nach 13 Monaten.


----------



## Abductee (5. Juli 2017)

Die 40€ sind billig, ist die Frage was das alles abdeckt.
Die meisten Defekte treten in den ersten drei Jahren auf.

Monitore gehen dank LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung nur noch selten kaputt.
Da nur noch wenig modular ist und sehr viel verlötet und in einem Stück verbaut wird, muss relativ oft ein Mainboard getauscht werden.


----------



## Joel-92 (5. Juli 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die 40€ sind billig, ist die Frage was das alles abdeckt.
> Die meisten Defekte treten in den ersten drei Jahren auf.
> 
> Monitore gehen dank LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung nur noch selten kaputt.
> Da nur noch wenig modular ist und sehr viel verlötet und in einem Stück verbaut wird, muss relativ oft ein Mainboard getauscht werden.



Das wäre die Garantieverlängerung: Garantieverlängerung um 24 Mon. bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Juli 2017)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Nun soll ein neues Notebook her. Ich habe da eines von Fujitsu im Auge für 600€. Bei Notebooksbilliger.de gäbe es eine Garantieerweiterung für 2 Jahre für knapp 40 €. .


Als Servicetechniker kann ich da nur sagen: es häufen sich zwei Kategorien beim Versicherungsaufkommen:
- Handys und
- Laptops.



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das?


Eindeutig ja.

In vielen Großmärkten bezahlt man 6-8 EUR pro Monat Zusatzversicherung.
Das ist das Doppelte.

Je nach Konditionen wird das komplette, (sorry Deppenverhalten) Eigenverschulden abgedeckt.
Meist werden die Geräte komplett neu geliefert, nicht mal repariert.

Edit: die Versicherung bei der genannten Firma verlängert nur die übliche Gewährleistung.
Eigenverschulden wird nicht abgedeckt.

Das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2017)

Wobei man die Garantie bei unter 2 Jahren auch nicht braucht. Dann sollte man das Gerät bei einem Defekt einfach zurückschicken/zurückgeben und die gesetzliche Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Joel-92 (5. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man die Garantie bei unter 2 Jahren auch nicht braucht. Dann sollte man das Gerät bei einem Defekt einfach zurückschicken/zurückgeben und die gesetzliche Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen.



Bei der Gewährleistung hat man aber nach 6 Monaten Beweislastumkehr. D.h. ich müsste ab dem 7. Monat dem Verkäufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel von Anfang an bestanden hat. Und das ist ohne Gutachter als Käufer unmöglich.


----------



## Joel-92 (5. Juli 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Als Servicetechniker kann ich da nur sagen: es häufen sich zwei Kategorien beim Versicherungsaufkommen:
> - Handys und
> - Laptops.
> 
> ...



Ja es wird nur die Garantie verlängert. Wenn z.B. eines Tages einfach der Monitor schwarz bleibt, dann wird das repariert. 
Wenn die Cola drüber läuft oder das Gerät runterfällt bringt die Garantieverlängerung nichts.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2017)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Bei der Gewährleistung hat man aber nach 6 Monaten Beweislastumkehr. D.h. ich müsste ab dem 7. Monat dem Verkäufer nachweisen, dass der Mangel von Anfang an bestanden hat. Und das ist ohne Gutachter als Käufer unmöglich.



Wobei ich das bisher noch nie erlebt habe. Wenn man nett fragt, wird eigentlich immer zurückgenommen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich das bisher noch nie erlebt habe..


Samsung ist da anderer Meinung.
Da hab ich schon oft Ablehnungen erlebt, gerade im Handyservice.

Sogar bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen sind sie äußerst restriktiv.
Eine durchgerissene Umrandung reicht da zur Ablehnung, weil die Leiterplatten für die Knöpfe drunter liegen.


----------



## Joel-92 (6. Juli 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Samsung ist da anderer Meinung.
> Da hab ich schon oft Ablehnungen erlebt, gerade im Handyservice.
> 
> Sogar bei Gewährleistungsansprüchen sind sie äußerst restriktiv.
> Eine durchgerissene Umrandung reicht da zur Ablehnung, weil die Leiterplatten für die Knöpfe drunter liegen.



Ja, aber das Problem hätte man auch bei der Garantieerweiterung. Dass sie dann sagen, ja der Schaden kam z.B. durch einen Sturz. Auch wenn das Gerät schon viel früher runtergefallen ist und danach noch funktionierte. Ihr Ziel ist es ja nicht reparieren zu müssen, weil Reparatur bedeutet ja für die auch nur Kosten. Und so wird eben ein Grund gesucht um die Reparatur herum zu kommen.


----------

